# Davidoff Glass top humidor did i get ripped off??



## scorpivors (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello,

I recently bought a humidor but do not know if i got a good deal i figured someone here will be more experienced than me when it come to humidors. Its a Davidoff but i cant seem to find any information online about it. it's 22x17x8 (approximately) it has a glass top and holds about 200 - 300 cigars. it looks like its meant to be a store display. i added some pictures to see if anyone can recognize it.

thanks


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

How do we know if you got ripped off if you didn't post how much you paid for it?  But, I can tell you right now (unless the photo is very skewed) that humidor does not hold 200-300 cigars (unless you're talking all small and short cigars).


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

You should wonder over to the noob puffer fish forum And introduce yourself..


----------



## scorpivors (Aug 21, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> How do we know if you got ripped off if you didn't post how much you paid for it?  But, I can tell you right now (unless the photo is very skewed) that humidor does not hold 200-300 cigars (unless you're talking all small and short cigars).


Hi Henry

my mistake i left that out i paid $950 for it.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

scorpivors said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> my mistake i left that out i paid $950 for it.


I would venture to say that unless it's some type of rare antique, yes, you made a bad deal. However, that's based on the fact that I probably wouldn't spend that much on a humidor of that size. That being said, I've seen Davidoff humidors priced at thousands of dollars.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

scorpivors said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> my mistake i left that out i paid $950 for it.


Where did you purchase this from? Humidors aren't like regular items where you can just find them online. Most don't have a model number or serial code. Without really looking at the humidor in person it's tough to say how well crafted it is. $950 for a humidor is expensive. But, this could be an old one or one that's very well crafted. Davidoff is normally very expensive to begin with.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

my $25 28QT cooler does the same thing.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Shemp75 said:


> my $25 28QT cooler does the same thing.


So does my $40 Wine fridge and holds a bunch more... I unterstand the urge to buy high quality humidors, but my theory is if it keeps good humidity levels and it holds a bunch of cigars the better. Personally, I think if you really want a desktop humidor you can get a nice looking one for under $100. The $1000 you spend on this could have been spent on a pretty sweet stash.

Just my $0.02


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

scorpivors said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> my mistake i left that out i paid $950 for it.


Holy Toledo that is a lot of dough! I have occasionally seen higher-end humidors selling for this much if they are hand carved into a big, single piece of wood but from what I can see there looks to be seems in this humidor so it is not one solid piece of wood. Where did you get it?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Why not call a Davidoff shop -- Madison Ave. would seem most likely -- and talk to them to see what they can tell you? I don't think there is one in Miami, but if there is take it there. Whether you got "ripped off" is likely to be a matter of opinion. As you can see, there are folks who think it's foolish to have anything other than the cheapest unit possible for storage. Others disagree and find pleasure in a finely crafted humidor. Similarly, some people can't understand why someone would pay for a Ferrari or a Rolls when a Yugo or a Hyundai will get you there. Or why anyone would want a $15,000 watch when you can get a digital model for a buck at Dollar Tree. If you like and enjoy the humidor, then it's worth it to you. 
P.S. As for the storage capacity, I've never seen a humidor -- cheap or expensive -- for which the estimate was remotely accurate.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ghe said:


> Why not call a Davidoff shop -- Madison Ave. would seem most likely -- and talk to them to see what they can tell you? I don't think there is one in Miami, but if there is take it there. Whether you got "ripped off" is likely to be a matter of opinion. As you can see, there are folks who think it's foolish to have anything other than the cheapest unit possible for storage. Others disagree and find pleasure in a finely crafted humidor. Similarly, some people can't understand why someone would pay for a Ferrari or a Rolls when a Yugo or a Hyundai will get you there. Or why anyone would want a $15,000 watch when you can get a digital model for a buck at Dollar Tree. If you like and enjoy the humidor, then it's worth it to you.
> P.S. As for the storage capacity, I've never seen a humidor -- cheap or expensive -- for which the estimate was remotely accurate.


I keep a desktop for regular smoking and a cooler for mass storage and aging.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

As someone before has asked...where you got the humidor is likely a factor. I will say that unless it's a one-off model, or something that was built for a retail display, you're going to have a hard time finding a genuine Davidoff humi with a glass top. It's a really nice looking humidor for sure...but I'd be suspect too, especially with that much cash at stake.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

ghe said:


> Why not call a Davidoff shop -- Madison Ave. would seem most likely -- and talk to them to see what they can tell you? I don't think there is one in Miami, but if there is take it there. *Whether you got "ripped off" is likely to be a matter of opinion*. As you can see, there are folks who think it's foolish to have anything other than the cheapest unit possible for storage. Others disagree and find pleasure in a finely crafted humidor. Similarly, some people can't understand why someone would pay for a Ferrari or a Rolls when a Yugo or a Hyundai will get you there. Or why anyone would want a $15,000 watch when you can get a digital model for a buck at Dollar Tree. If you like and enjoy the humidor, then it's worth it to you.
> P.S. As for the storage capacity, I've never seen a humidor -- cheap or expensive -- for which the estimate was remotely accurate.


Very well said.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's my opinion...for $950, you got ripped off.


----------



## herbaljedi (Jul 5, 2013)

If your worried about it then you got ripped off, ya


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Firstly that's a lot to pay for a humi, with the davidoff line of anything you are paying extremely high prices for items that can be found of similar quality for far less. You are paying for a name.
Secondly Ive never heard of davidoff making a glass top humi. So I would follow the advice mentioned and contact and authorized dealer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I think it is a nice looking humidor and if it seals well and you're okay with the price then I don't think you got ripped off. I do like the idea of checking with Davidoff just to see if you can get more information on it but I'm not sure there is a market for knock-off Davidoff humis like there is for Folex watches in Chinatown :biggrin:

:welcome: to Puff.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

For my money, I value workmanship and functionality over a prestigious name. Davidoff branded items sell for a premium just because of the name Davidoff. I've seen crystal ashtrays from Davidoff and Dunhill go for 10-20 times what another identical looking ashtray sells for, and they perform that exact same function.

Maybe you have a one off item that could be worth more than you paid, and maybe you have just some run of the mill piece. From the pics provided, it looks solid and well made and should function just fine. It's just a matter of provenance...There might be a cool story behind it or on the other extreme, it could be a fake, although I don't know if demand for Davidoff humidors warrants a black market for fakes. 

If it was my $950, I'd opt for something that has the air of fine woodworking and looks like high end furniture. No glass top either, I'm just not a fan of that look and seals around glass have been known to be less than ideal. That's just me though... Heck, for that amount of scratch, you could probably get a really nice one from WaxingMoon...

I, like Jason, have a semi nice desktop model for sticks I'm going to smoke soon, and a couple of coolerdors for bulk and long term storage.


----------



## scorpivors (Aug 21, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Holy Toledo that is a lot of dough! I have occasionally seen higher-end humidors selling for this much if they are hand carved into a big, single piece of wood but from what I can see there looks to be seems in this humidor so it is not one solid piece of wood. Where did you get it?


i got it from an estate auction. the piece feels solid and well made.


----------



## scorpivors (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you all for the response i really appreciate it. i will definitely do some more research on it. I will post if i find out anything interesting about the piece. i was able to take some more pics now that i am finally out of work.


----------



## scorpivors (Aug 21, 2013)

here are some pics


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Whoa.................$950 is a bit much, BUT as long as you knew going in that there many other cost effective options and still chose that one because you simply wanted it is all good.I probably would definitely speak to whomever you purchased it from before plugging those holes. That kinda money would make me surely NOT want to have to do a repair job. $950 changes the dynamic of this post.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

That does look like a display case humidor like someone would have at a store.Not a big fan of glass top ones they don't keep everything stable (glass is a conductor of heat and light) the all wood ones are better for that. For that much you could get a Daniel Marshall or even an Elie Bleu all wood finish ones.I don't think it will hold 300 as people have said maybe small ring gauge ones.It could an older one maybe that's why the cost and the name on the box. It does look nice...


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

The latest pictures surely make it look a bit more legit, if so than it seems even more like it was built for a retail display...all the smaller sections to separate all the different types and the fact that the area under the tray doesn't look like it's made for cigar storage. Very nice, either way...


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Either way, I think that is a really nice piece.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah it does look nice but still a bit pricey. I saw a Davidoff go at auction the other day for a decent price. $300 for a $1200 humi but it was only 70 sticks.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm no expert but the price for a legit Davidoff humidor that size, seems like a pretty good deal.

I've never seen a glass top Davidoff humidor. I'd contact Davidoff to find out, it doesn't appear(if it's real) that it was ever a retail item so finding info will be scarce. 

It does looks like it's really nice quality. 

Bottom line, if you like it is all that really matters.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

I like it alot, it's a really interesting and unique piece. In terms of functionality it might not necessarily be practical for anything larger than a corona or robusto but I would love to have that on my desk as a conversation piece. 

Humidors are more complicated than most people realize. I'm a very accomplished woodworker and in my early days have made gorgeous humidors from exotic hardwoods/veneers that turned into pretzels once humidified. Most of these sub 100$ "humidors" are only good to store cufflinks and fountain pens. I suppose a cooler gets the job done but I find storing fine tobacco in a plastic box from walmart a bit strange.
Just my .02$
MrR


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

MrRogers said:


> I like it alot, it's a really interesting and unique piece. In terms of functionality it might not necessarily be practical for anything larger than a corona or robusto but I would love to have that on my desk as a conversation piece.
> 
> Humidors are more complicated than most people realize. I'm a very accomplished woodworker and in my early days have made gorgeous humidors from exotic hardwoods/veneers that turned into pretzels once humidified. Most of these sub 100$ "humidors" are only good to store cufflinks and fountain pens. I suppose a cooler gets the job done but I find storing fine tobacco in a plastic box from walmart a bit strange.
> Just my .02$
> MrR


I agree.

This looks like a nice piece and if you are happy then great. When people post that their cooler does the same thing, it annoys me as they don't. There is nothing like a fine humidor. And those who have never owned one or experienced them in person are fools to say they are the same as coolers.

I have both and I would never say my Arlin Liss is "Just as good as," my coolers. no comparison in form or function.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Bottom line, if you like it is all that really matters.


My thoughts in total on this subject. :thumb:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree 100% with the "as long as you like it" thing. However, and please don't shhot the messenger, but that is NOT a Davidoff humidor. At least, not what we typically think of as such. Rather, it is an in-store promotional piece, given to Davidoff accounts for purchasinv a collection of cigars for display. They are not sourced from usual Davidoff contract makers. I don't have the heart to tell you where it was actually made


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

Davidoff Humidor for $950??

Assuming it's authentic, by Davidoff standards, that's an AWESOME deal! Davidoff is very tight about who sells their branded products and what prices they're sold for. I don't know of any Davidoff humidors that sell for anything less than $1500 so you got a steal.

FWIW, Discussing this with any authorized Davidoff retailer could land whoever sold it to you in some hot water. If it's someone you know and like, I wouldn't pursue it. 

My $.02


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

humbertothehorrible said:


> Davidoff Humidor for $950??
> 
> Assuming it's authentic, by Davidoff standards, that's an AWESOME deal! Davidoff is very tight about who sells their branded products and what prices they're sold for. I don't know of any Davidoff humidors that sell for anything less than $1500 so you got a steal.
> 
> ...


You may be right and I have never seen a Davidoff sales account agreement. However, what I do know is that where concerns promotional items, in the vast majority of cases, once the promotion ends, the account holder owns the item and has the ability to dispose of it as he sees fit. In all likelyhood, the vendor gave it to someone and someone died and someone executing the estate sold it.

In many cases, the vendor sells the items outright. I've seen this many times myself and have a Diamond Crown humidor from such a sale.


----------



## scorpivors (Aug 21, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> You may be right and I have never seen a Davidoff sales account agreement. However, what I do know is that where concerns promotional items, in the vast majority of cases, once the promotion ends, the account holder owns the item and has the ability to dispose of it as he sees fit. In all likelyhood, the vendor gave it to someone and someone died and someone executing the estate sold it.
> 
> In many cases, the vendor sells the items outright. I've seen this many times myself and have a Diamond Crown humidor from such a sale.


so i went ahead and contacted them this is their reply

Dear Sir,

Thank you for the pictures.
This humidor is named Davidoff humidor Prestige de Luxe pearwood.

It has been developed for the Hotels and Restaurant, as a gastronomy humidor (large storage space and a glass to see the available cigars).
Thanks to the large capacity and the numerous dividers, this humidor can house up to 250 cigars (depending on the format).

Please find below the specifications:
- Capacity for approximately 250 cigars in 16 to 18 different formats, depending on how they are arranged.
- Small compartments on the sides cigar scissors or cigarillos
- Removable tray
- Lockable lid
- The inside is made of okoumé which is a scentless wood and allows cigars to breathe.
- The veneer is pearwood.

You'll find a picture of the humidor in the attachment.

Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have further questions.

So my guess is that it is in fact authentic. thank you all for the help!


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

What I said from the beginning a display case type it's real.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That's awesome, that email just turned a $300-400 humidor into a $1200 humidor! LOL.


...but like we said before, it's all about how you like it. We could all see that the quality was very good, certainly not the run-of-the-mill humidor.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a nice-looking humidor. Wish I could afford it... 

<ed>Sorry if that came off sounding resentful, not how I meant it................</ed>


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

BMack said:


> That's awesome, that email just turned a $300-400 humidor into a $1200 humidor! LOL.
> 
> ...but like we said before, it's all about how you like it. We could all see that the quality was very good, certainly not the run-of-the-mill humidor.


He paid $950 for it.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

In all fairness, I've seen a Davidoff Leather 5 finger sleeve for $850. That looks like an attractive humidor and I hope the OP gets years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Interesting stuff. Always pays to go to the source. Thanks for posting.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

From what I seen of Davidoffs brand humidors is that they ain't cheap, Seeing that you spent that much loot on it means that you really wanted it and hell you got it. Be happy!

I seen David offs 20-30ct humidors with $750 price tags.


----------

